# Why is kitty litter bad?



## jfinner1 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a friend with a 4-year old female mini-rex. When I found out that he was using kitty litter in her litter box, I told him that it was a bad idea, because kitty litter is bad for bunnies. He uses a box with a grate over it, and his response was that she couldn't eat the litter, or dig in it, so what made it so harmful. The fact the I could only answer with "Everybody says it's bad" wasn't very helpful, and now I've very curious. So, could someone please explain why it's bad, partially so I know, but mostly so I can tell my friend. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 27, 2011)

Kitty litter (clay clumping or nonclumping) is bad in case it is ingested it would block the digestive system. I use yesterday's news, which technically is kitty litter, but it is recycled paper, which means it is ok. I also use the grate over the box to prevent digging. However, a couple of times Rebecca has been a naughty bun and has managed somehow to move the grate and get to the litter. Clay has a tendency to stick to the paws, so even if they just dug in it there is a chance of ingesting during cleaning.

I think it is a risk/benifit calculation in this case. There are much safer alternatives, so why take the risk? Rabbits are so smart that they can do just about anything they put their minds to, and you never know what they will decide they must break into. For me it is not worth that risk. Yesterday's news is just as cheap, controls smell, but is safe.
:twocents


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Feb 27, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Kitty litter (clay clumping or nonclumping) is bad in case it is ingested it would block the digestive system. I use yesterday's news, which technically is kitty litter, but it is recycled paper, which means it is ok. I also use the grate over the box to prevent digging. However, a couple of times Rebecca has been a naughty bun and has managed somehow to move the grate and get to the litter. Clay has a tendency to stick to the paws, so even if they just dug in it there is a chance of ingesting during cleaning.
> 
> I think it is a risk/benifit calculation in this case. There are much safer alternatives, so why take the risk? Rabbits are so smart that they can do just about anything they put their minds to, and you never know what they will decide they must break into. For me it is not worth that risk. Yesterday's news is just as cheap, controls smell, but is safe.
> :twocents


Theres that reason and because kitty litter is extremely dusty which just as with ferrets and bird will irritate the rabbits respirtory system. (sorry if my spelling is off it's currently 2am and I've been awake since 9am yesterday


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't think it would be harmful if the bunny definitely can't get to it. It is a bit dusty, but if it's not moved around then the dust wouldn't rise up so much so it should be ok I guess . . .


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 27, 2011)

Many litters also have added scent to them, which some animals are sensitive to. I am inclined to agree with the others posters in terms of "why even bother risking it?"


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 27, 2011)

I would agree that is the dust and/or string smell. I know my cat's litter smells strong like baking soda...with bunnies being so sensitive I really can see the problem.

And a grate doesn't mean the bunny can't get to it either :/


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 27, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 27, 2011)

i agree the dust and the scent are not good for them in addition to in case it gets ingested. just not worth the risk


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd be way too afraid t even risk it..I dont even like useing it for my cat, let alone a bunny


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Feb 28, 2011)

I use kitty litter for my rabbit but only for the upstairs litter box. the litter box downstairs uses paper pellets. My parents said that I have to use kitty litter upstairs or the rabbit is gone. They don't want to have to deal with the smell even if there are probably is a bunny safe litter that is oder free. Small price to pay I guess. 

I haven't had any problems with the kitty litter and it's been about 5 years-ish that my rabbit has been using it. I am sure the only reason she doesn't have issues is because the upstairs one isn't her main litter box.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 28, 2011)

Wood pellets are EXCELLENT at masking the smell. Also, there are a few brands of rabbit pellets with yucca extract, which also eliminates smell. We change Gus's litter box every 3-4 days and it only gets stinky if we let it go to 5-6 days. There really is no reason to use cat litter at all.

JMVHO

Rue


----------



## jfinner1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I tried to convince him that the wood pellets are just as good (that's what I use) but he has a good point in that he already gets cat litter for his cat, and the closest store to buy the wood pellets is quite a bit out of his way. I'll keep trying, and I probably let his read this thread to back me up, lol. 

A few years ago I managed to convince him that the food with all those treats in it was bad, so hopefully I'll be able to convince him on this as well. 

Thanks again!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe he'd consider switching the cat to wood pellets? Lots of people use the wood pellets for their cats. They're safe for both species! 

Also, wood pellets come in a 40 lb bag. For one bunner a bag lasts 3-4 months. It's not like he'll have to run to the store to pick up litter every other week. 

Rue


----------

